# Hello Everyone!



## KShoban (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, my name is Kevin and I recently got a couple of beautiful female mice. I used to have mice and rats when I was younger and recently decided to get a couple on a whim. (I probably should have put more thought into it) My girlfriend Kelly and I were at the pet shop getting her fish some stuff and I ended up buying a small tank and throwing two mice in it. When I got home I started reading everything about mice and realized I knew very little about mice. Since then I have bought them a more suitable tank, and have been taking very good care of my girls. I am happy to have found this forum and I hope to learn more everyday about mice and hopefully someday start breeding some little pups of my own. Without further adieu, I introduce you to Cosmic Bean and Microwave.



















-Kevin


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Very Cute  Welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!
Super pics of such little cuties


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Love the names :lol:


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Very cute meecies! Love the name Microwave xD Welcome!


----------

